# Smoking stogies and sinuses?



## dennq (Sep 4, 2008)

I have been experementing smoking a few different cigar brands and have had a couple of different cigars totally close up my sinuses. I do not inhale them.

Does this happen to any one else out there?


----------



## spincycle (Sep 18, 2008)

dennq said:


> I have been experementing smoking a few different cigar brands and have had a couple of different cigars totally close up my sinuses. I do not inhale them.
> 
> Does this happen to any one else out there?


I get the same thing with certain red wines. I believe it might have something to do with an allergy to tannins, which I believe are also contained in cigars.

Hope this helps.

Cheers,
spin


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

My wife started smoking with me, and then last week she got all stuffed up after smoking a Rocky Patel 92. It turned into a sinus infection and now she is saying she doenst want to smoke anymore.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't have that but I have picked up that weird infection that makes all my tobacco taste tainted and similiar. It is pretty bad when smoking my pipe tastes similiar to smoking a cigar. I just have to keeping using that special mouthwash and hope it doesn't last too long.


----------



## Mitchell Hislop (Aug 20, 2008)

Are you rolling it through your nose or just having it in your mouth? The heat from the smoke going through the nose could cause issues.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

This is the time of year for sinus issues. Many things can trigger it so a cigar here or there might be hard to blame for the problem. Though getting smoke into your sinuses can cause irritation.

Leaving out a lot of details, my wife tried blaming cigars on my chronic sinus infections but it turns out it all stemmed from a broken nose from years back.


----------



## bigloo (Jul 6, 2008)

Use a Neti pot before bed. Seriously. Washes all the shit away. I have bad sinus issues. I use rhino sprays at night and Zyrtec. This though works great as it washes away any residue that could become a problem. You can get them at walgreens:

http://www.walgreens.com/store/product.jsp?CATID=100095&id=prod2630220

It seems wierd to pour water through you nostrils but once you get used to it, you wont go to bed or smoke a cigar without using it. Hope this helps.


----------



## TonySmith (Apr 25, 2007)

I've always had sinus problems. I don't think smoking cigars have made them worse.


----------



## Cigarin-Martin (Jun 11, 2008)

This is me after a cigar






:chk


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

bigloo said:


> Use a Neti pot before bed. Seriously. Washes all the shit away.
> 
> It seems wierd to pour water through you nostrils but once you get used to it, you wont go to bed or smoke a cigar without using it. Hope this helps.


I am acutely allergic to grain and grass dust, which makes doing yard work almost impossible, especially at this time of year. My sister is a big yoga freak and suggested I try a neti pot. I thought she was crazy, as usual... but I tried it. And damn if it doesn't work! It's not perfect, but it really helps. Now I can work in the yard, have a good rinse and a shower and my head is clear enough to enjoy a cigar. It's enough to make me look into yoga... as long as I can still smoke, that is. :chk


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I used to get that when smoking the original Cupido blend. I'm a prolific nose smoker & most of em make my sinus' open up & run more than clogging. I keep a box of tissues next to my smoking chair.


----------



## dennq (Sep 4, 2008)

Mitchell Hislop said:


> Are you rolling it through your nose or just having it in your mouth? The heat from the smoke going through the nose could cause issues.


I dont roll it through my nose but I am sure some goes through my nose when I am chatting with my friends.

It seems to happen with some brands only...


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

Any type of smoke thru my sinuses is trouble and that's why I rarely roll smoke thru it. I wish I could so I could taste the subtle flavors, but it's a guaranteed way to stuff it up. Although, I have noticed that it's somewhat seasonal.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Just a couple things...I don't recall that my sinuses get stuffed up from smoking but I do have some fierce allergies. I need to go the ENT doctor but I did want to say that either the neti pot or saline sinus rinse are great (instead of pouring the water through with the pot, you can squeeze water through a squeezebottle, that's the one I have instead of the pot). I also take Zyrtec. And I should get another prescription for Flonase (nasal spray) or the like when I go see the doc. That'll help even more.

Second thing....I am breathing the last bit of smoke out through my nose because I do notice some different flavors (although I can't really pin down specific ones) and I like that. Just to make sure, this isn't inhaling right? (lung cancer paranoia)


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

mrreindeer said:


> Just a couple things...I don't recall that my sinuses get stuffed up from smoking but I do have some fierce allergies. I need to go the ENT doctor but I did want to say that either the neti pot or saline sinus rinse are great (instead of pouring the water through with the pot, you can squeeze water through a squeezebottle, that's the one I have instead of the pot). I also take Zyrtec. And I should get another prescription for Flonase (nasal spray) or the like when I go see the doc. That'll help even more.
> 
> Second thing....I am breathing the last bit of smoke out through my nose because I do notice some different flavors (although I can't really pin down specific ones) and I like that. Just to make sure, this isn't inhaling right? (lung cancer paranoia)


My ENT suggested that I use nasal irrigation and it worked all right. I basically put a salt like solution called Breathease in a WaterPik reservoir with some warm water, put a special nose adapter on it and, you guessed it, place it in my nose. The solution flows thru my sinuses and comes out the other nostril along with all sorts of nice stuff. It's a really strange feeling to say the least. The weird part is trying to get all of the water out. There were times when I'd bend over to tie my shoes or something an hour or so later and I'd have a decent amount of water come out. I know, strange, but even weirder for people watching. :r I also tend to cycle thru allergy medicine too.

Shouldn't be a problem if your doing through your mouth to nose, as opposed from your lungs.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

I love the WaterNosePik...that's great Mike. Yeah, using the squeezebottle, I don't have the problem of late release. 

My problem is, I don't really know if I'm inhaling or not. I don't think I am. I'm not turning green or u or coughing so I guess I'm not. I'm not sure I even know how to inhale.


----------



## chris45set (May 13, 2008)

kansashat said:


> I'm a prolific nose smoker & most of em make my sinus' open up & run more than clogging. I keep a box of tissues next to my smoking chair.


I "snork" with every pull, and it also makes my nose run.
I always have tissues handy.
This time of year is usually bad for my sinuses, but since I gave up the devil cigarettes, and don't inhale my cigars, this year is much better.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Some cigars close up my sinuses. I smoke more pipes than cigars and I my sinuses seem to always close up after I smoke English blends. Some other blends do close them up also. 

Steam is a good way to open up the sinuses. Grab a some hot coffee or tea and hold the cup under your nose and suck in the steam and will open your sinuses up.

I blow the last 20% of smoke out my nose, and I know that dosen't help.


----------



## macster (Jun 26, 2008)

I use the WaterPik with a Grossan sinus applicator and my mixture of saline solution (1 tsp. pure sea salt and 1/4 tsp baking soda to 16 oz. of distilled or pre-boiled water). There's also a company called SinuPulse that makes units and applicators.

I've had a long history of sinus problems and I sense that cigar smoking, which I am new to, doesn't help. 

I use the WaterPik 1-2X per day and not only does it feel good (once you get used to it) it saves you from a lot of stuffiness and more importantly sinus infections. 

I highly recommend for anyone with sinus difficulties.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

bigloo said:


> Use a Neti pot before bed. Seriously. Washes all the shit away. I have bad sinus issues. I use rhino sprays at night and Zyrtec. This though works great as it washes away any residue that could become a problem. You can get them at walgreens:
> 
> http://www.walgreens.com/store/product.jsp?CATID=100095&id=prod2630220
> 
> It seems wierd to pour water through you nostrils but once you get used to it, you wont go to bed or smoke a cigar without using it. Hope this helps.


Wow, another Neti pot user! Me too! I use it whenever I can't clear my head any other way or when my soft palate gets dried out on the top side. Most people I tell about it look at me like I'm nuts, but that often happens anyway.

I also use OCEAN® Premium Saline Nasal Spray. I like it because it only contains salt and water and you can use it as often as you like. I've never had a problem with it and I can't say the same for Afrin. I was addicted to that crap for about five years, several years back.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

smokehouse said:


> Steam is a good way to open up the sinuses. Grab a some hot coffee or tea and hold the cup under your nose and suck in the steam and will open your sinuses up.


And if that don't work, get yerself a big 'ol tablespoon of the hottest horseradish ye can find!

:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

macster said:


> I use the WaterPik with a Grossan sinus applicator .


That's the one I use, but with his own product BreathEase. I'm glad to hear other people are doing it too. Do you ever have problems with the late release of water?


----------



## macster (Jun 26, 2008)

ucla695 said:


> That's the one I use, but with his own product BreathEase. I'm glad to hear other people are doing it too. Do you ever have problems with the late release of water?


Yeah, all the time, but only for 30 -40 min. after irrigating at most. I usually irrigate prior to my daily shower. A lot of the residual water in my sinuses usually will drain out while showering. When I get out I just bend forward and blow the remaining water into a tissue.

I have what is known as Samter's Syndrome which is a triad of severe aspirin/salicylate sensitivity, nasal and sinus polyps and asthma. I'm one of the lucky ones who does not have the asthma component. After I irrigate I spray a a couple of puffs of Flovent (a corticosteroid) from an inhaler container that an asthmatic would use into my nose. I have it fitted with a baby bottle nipple with the end cut off. works great to keep the polyps and blockages in cheack along with the irrigation.

I know a lot of info, but who knows it may help somebody out there! :tu


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

On a related note.....does anyone have constant itching inside their nose? I'm rubbing my nose ALL THE TIME. And it's not the cigars, I know that. It's gotta be allergies. I'm sure folks are thinking I'm some kind of coke fiend. 

So I've been trying to be better about using the sinus rinse to get that under wraps so I don't have to go to the ENT (Ear, Nose & Throat doc). 

Anyone have this problem too and is the saline rinse helpful?


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't get plugged up from cigars but pipe tobaccos with a large amount of burleys will always get me plugged up.


----------



## NickyTeen (Aug 26, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> On a related note.....does anyone have constant itching inside their nose? I'm rubbing my nose ALL THE TIME. And it's not the cigars, I know that. It's gotta be allergies. I'm sure folks are thinking I'm some kind of coke fiend.
> 
> So I've been trying to be better about using the sinus rinse to get that under wraps so I don't have to go to the ENT (Ear, Nose & Throat doc).
> 
> Anyone have this problem too and is the saline rinse helpful?


I too often experience the itchy nose and occasional congestion. Doc tells me I don't have allergie's just allergie symptoms.:tu I use a nasal rinse called neilmed (www.neilmed.com) It seems to help quite a bit and also makes nasal exhaling more enjoyable.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

yep, i've got the exact same thing...neilmed nasal rinse in the squeezy bottle, ok, i've just gotta get more religious with the thing, i'm lazy


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

I just purchased a neti pot thanks to the advice in this thread. :tu


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

macster said:


> Yeah, all the time, but only for 30 -40 min. after irrigating at most. I usually irrigate prior to my daily shower. A lot of the residual water in my sinuses usually will drain out while showering. When I get out I just bend forward and blow the remaining water into a tissue.
> 
> I have what is known as Samter's Syndrome which is a triad of severe aspirin/salicylate sensitivity, nasal and sinus polyps and asthma. I'm one of the lucky ones who does not have the asthma component. After I irrigate I spray a a couple of puffs of Flovent (a corticosteroid) from an inhaler container that an asthmatic would use into my nose. I have it fitted with a baby bottle nipple with the end cut off. works great to keep the polyps and blockages in cheack along with the irrigation.
> 
> I know a lot of info, but who knows it may help somebody out there! :tu


Ok. Glad it's normal for the water to flow like that.

Yikes. Well luckily you don't have the asthma component and it sounds like what you're doing is working. Thanks for sharing cuz you never know who else has something similar.


----------



## mostholycerebus (Sep 24, 2006)

bigloo said:


> Use a Neti pot before bed. Seriously. Washes all the shit away. I have bad sinus issues. I use rhino sprays at night and Zyrtec. This though works great as it washes away any residue that could become a problem. You can get them at walgreens:
> 
> http://www.walgreens.com/store/product.jsp?CATID=100095&id=prod2630220
> 
> It seems wierd to pour water through you nostrils but once you get used to it, you wont go to bed or smoke a cigar without using it. Hope this helps.


My buddy uses these too. I think he's crazy, but he raves about how well they work. He doesn't do anything like every night, maybe once a week keeps him cleared up during allergy season.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

TonySmith said:


> I've always had sinus problems. I don't think smoking cigars have made them worse.


Ditto.

I have had 9 sinus surgeries (NOT exaggerating!) and had sinus issues all my life; still get a sinus infection or two per year. I use Flonase and Zyrtec, and occasionally Afrin to sleep.

But I've never had cigar smoke exacerbate my sinus problems, except when rolling smoke out through my nose when the cigar is excessively spicy, or if the smoke is too hot. Then I do get some swelling/congestion, although it doesn't last long at all - an hour or so.

Cigarette smoke, on the other hand - just being around it a little while makes me miserable, and prolonged exposure to the acrid crap makes me miserable _for days_.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

mrreindeer said:


> On a related note.....does anyone have constant itching inside their nose? I'm rubbing my nose ALL THE TIME. And it's not the cigars, I know that. It's gotta be allergies. I'm sure folks are thinking I'm some kind of coke fiend.
> 
> So I've been trying to be better about using the sinus rinse to get that under wraps so I don't have to go to the ENT (Ear, Nose & Throat doc).
> 
> Anyone have this problem too and is the saline rinse helpful?


These help when you're on the run.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for that!


----------



## sjnovakovich (Apr 29, 2008)

I've had sinus issues for as long as I can remember. I've tried Nasonex, Zyrtec, Claritin, everything you can think of. I finally gave up and figured that I would just have to live with my difficulties. My colleague told me about the Netipot. Last week, while in the drugstore, I accidently happened upon a Neilmed display of Netipots and sinus rinse bottles. I thought I'd give the latter a try. I positively can not believe what it has done for me! My sense of smell is more acute. Cigars and and food taste so much better. Best of all, I am now sleeping through the night instead of waking up because I'm stuffed up.

Anyone with sinus issues MUST give this a try. It has worked miracles for me.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Awesome! :tu Alright, alright, I'm going to do this more often than I do. How often are you using it?


----------



## sjnovakovich (Apr 29, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> Awesome! :tu Alright, alright, I'm going to do this more often than I do. How often are you using it?


I started with morning and night. Then went to once/day, now I do it every other day.

Steve


----------



## Misha (Apr 27, 2008)

I just load a small water bottle (with sportscap) up with a funnel, grind some sea salt in it and pour some luke warm water in it.
Instant DIY nasal wash. Plus sometimes (when its too congested) it allows me to force the water through (squeeze the bottle). 

To solve the water coming out of the nose, I usually bend forward after the wash (move head to toes) a few times, and do like one or two "sweeps" (move had to toes in a rapid movement by bending over). That solves the most.
And I carry a tissue.


I got operated on my sinuses last year due to clogging/infection/inflammation/chronic headaches, but the NET-doctor said there was no problem in me smoking cigars, a few days after surgery... Ok, so I did not actually smoke any till like two/three weeks later but still.


----------



## macster (Jun 26, 2008)

sjnovakovich said:


> I've had sinus issues for as long as I can remember. I've tried Nasonex, Zyrtec, Claritin, everything you can think of. I finally gave up and figured that I would just have to live with my difficulties. My colleague told me about the Netipot. Last week, while in the drugstore, I accidently happened upon a Neilmed display of Netipots and sinus rinse bottles. I thought I'd give the latter a try. I positively can not believe what it has done for me! My sense of smell is more acute. Cigars and and food taste so much better. Best of all, I am now sleeping through the night instead of waking up because I'm stuffed up.
> 
> Anyone with sinus issues MUST give this a try. It has worked miracles for me.


*There ya go!!*

*The irrigation if done regularly will do wonders for your sinuses!!*.


----------

